# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Adresse e-mail du journal Le Figaro

## sidahmed

Bonjour,

je cherche l'adresse e-mail du journal Le Figaro (pas l'adresse concernant le site,  savoir figaroweb_AT_lefigaro.fr), si quelqu'un connat l'adresse, merci de me la transmettre publiquement ou par message priv.

Cordialement.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

y a pas d'adresse publique puisque ca depend  quel service tu veux crire
http://www.lefigaro.fr/perm/contact.html

----------


## lakitrid

Tout est dans le code la page cit ci dessus  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Tout est dans le code la page cit ci dessus


j'ai mme pas vrifi tellement ca me semblait porc de faire comme ca et bah si! ils l'ont fait  ::D:

----------


## alexrtz

Ben ils ont invent un nouveau concept : le formulaire de contact pour viter de donner des adresse mails...qui donne des adresses mails  ::king::

----------


## sidahmed

Bonjour,



> y a pas d'adresse publique puisque ca depend  quel service tu veux crire
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/perm/contact.html


Y a aussi ce lien : http://www.lefigaro.fr/static/contact.html
J'ai farfouill dans le code de la page en question, j'ai pas trouv d'adresse, le formulaire de contact contient des erreurs tel que adresse e-mail invalide.

Merci de m'aider.

----------


## alexrtz

> J'ai farfouill dans le code de la page en question, j'ai pas trouv d'adresse


Il suffit de faire une recherche sur le caractre @  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

Oh les bourrins  ::lol:: 




> un code hyper propre


[demande par MP pour la liste si besoin]
et la vous croyez que ca va passer les robots spammeur ?  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Mouais oblig d'aider un peu plus les robots ?

----------


## SnakemaN

> Mouais oblig d'aider un peu plus les robots ?


 Bah je pars du principe que si je l'ai fait aussi facilement n'importe quel robot peut le faire, nan ?
Je pense que l'auteur  t renseign, je lui envoie la liste par MP au cas ou, et j'enlve ceux la par correction  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Tout  fait d'accord mais bon l'information ne concernant qu'une personne  ::aie::

----------

